# Taking a step back.....



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Just thought I'd announce it here.....

After a lot of thought, I've decided to take a back step from being rep and rep secretary.

I've been Scottish rep for a good few years now and it is time for me to hand over the reigns to someone else....before I get too long in the tooth! In all seriousness, I've got a few health problems that are forcing me to look after number one for a while. I can honestly say that I have had a ball being rep and I have met so many brilliant people. I have no intention of leaving the ranks completely ......so you don't get rid of me THAT easily ......it just means that I won't be spamming the Scots quite so much 

I wish the club to go from strength to strength and for the committee to continue doing the fabulous job it is doing.

See ya soon
Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

sad to hear that heather, hope you get better soon, maybe peter could be rep?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> See ya soon
> Hev x


 you will iv'e got a towel rail to fit have i not :roll: hope your on the mend soon and back at your old job as rep, which you done a grand job at.
Trev & Evelyn x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

if it wasnt for hev i would never have attended any meets :?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Going to miss your big hugs  (trevs just aren't the same :wink: )

Take care & look after yourself - hope to see you soon.

Stuart, Wendy & kids


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] Boo, hoo!

Hope all goes well and you keep in touch, Hev. Maybe you could use the time to go on a satnav training course! :lol: :lol:

Jock
8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Heather,

it is sad to see you resign  But hopefully it is not for too long! Look after yourself

Hugs and more HUgs :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Boys and Girls

Thank you so so much for all your support and kind words 

kammy ~ if phope became rep, I wouldn't be able to keep my mouth shut....he'd tell me to b*gger off!

trev ~ you offering your services to fit a towel rail? - you are on :lol:

wallsendmag ~ need a tissue?

slg ~ don't worry, hugs are still a mandatory greeting  - I'm not giving up on _attending_ the meets

jock ~ blow your nose! Now why would I need a HevNav course when I passed the original one with flying colours   :wink:

A3 DFU ~hugs are the best healer! :-* thank you!

See ya all soon.
Hev x


----------

